# Frage-Formular - Checkbox bei Nummerierung?



## Hattrix (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Formular zu erstellen, wo folgende Frage drin ist:

"... Bitte kennzeichnen Sie die wichtigsten Punkte durch 1,2,3, wobei die 1 am Wichtigsten ist!"

Wie erstelle ich so ein Formular?

Edit:
Ganz vergessen:

Die 2.Frage beinhaltet 4 Checkboxen, wo nur max. 2 angekreuzt werden dürfen!


----------



## Gumbo (23. Januar 2007)

Im ersten Fall würde ich mit Radio-Auswahlelemente arbeiten und den gleichrangigen Elementen jeweils bei jeder Frage denselben Namen zuweisen.


----------



## Hattrix (23. Januar 2007)

Und wo steht dann eine Zahl bzw. die Wichtigkeit da? Bei Radio-Buttons kann ich doch nur was "ankreuzen"!


----------



## Gumbo (23. Januar 2007)

Hier ein Beispiel:
	
	
	



```
<div>Punkt 1: <input type="radio" name="foobar[1]" value="1"><input type="radio" name="foobar[2]" value="1"><input type="radio" name="foobar[3]" value="1"></div>
<div>Punkt 2: <input type="radio" name="foobar[1]" value="2"><input type="radio" name="foobar[2]" value="2"><input type="radio" name="foobar[3]" value="2"></div>
<div>Punkt 3: <input type="radio" name="foobar[1]" value="3"><input type="radio" name="foobar[2]" value="3"><input type="radio" name="foobar[3]" value="3"></div>
…
```


----------



## Hattrix (23. Januar 2007)

Was ist aber, wenn ich in beiden Richtungen nur einen Klick machen darf?

Wie mache ich das dann mit Javascript?

Beispiel:

```
<html><head><title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
function wechsle_art () {
  if (document.Testform.auto[0].checked == true) {
    var deaktiviert = false;
  } else {
    var deaktiviert = true;
  }
  for (var i = 0; i < document.Testform.autoart.length; i++) {
    document.Testform.autoart[i].disabled = deaktiviert;
  }
}
</script>
</head><body>

<form action="" name="Testform">

<p>Besitzen Sie ein Auto?</p>

<p><input type="radio" name="auto" value="ja" onclick="wechsle_art();"> ja<br>
<input type="radio" name="auto" value="nein" onclick="wechsle_art();"> nein</p>

<p>Falls ja, was für ein Auto?</p>

<p><input type="radio" name="autoart"> Kleinwagen<br>
<input type="radio" name="autoart" value="kombi"> Kombi<br>
<input type="radio" name="autoart" value="limousine"> Limousine<br>
<input type="radio" name="autoart" value="sportwagen"> Sportwagen<br>
<input type="radio" name="autoart" value="kleinbus"> Kleinbus<br>
<input type="radio" name="autoart" value="andere"> andere Art</p>

</form>

</body></html>
```


----------

